
Startup Hablo - Mousser
HI everyone !!!!
I am Mousser Rahmouni cofounder of startup HABLO. I would like to share with you our solution that will be launched on October and i would like to have feedbacks.<p>HABLO is a device placed near babies that detects crying. It’s connected to a mobile application that analyzes, decrypts and alerts parents through an algorithm of AI<p>What do you think ? Any suggestions ?<p>Thanx ;)
======
muzani
I have a one year old baby. I can already know with 100% certainty when she is
crying, and most of the time it's quite clear what she wants.

What does this device add to that?

~~~
brudgers
Some people are more susceptible than others to feeling bad when accused of
bad parenting due to their use/non-use of baby monitors...or any other
parenting idea that has two or more alternatives (which is nearly any
parenting decision a parent makes in good faith).

For many people, accusations of bad parenting have real world
consequences...imagine your social media "admission" of non-use in the context
of application for social services, court supervision, or child protective
services investigation...or if you or someone you love tweeted about their
non-use.

The needs that baby monitors meet are generally not those of the baby. Babies
don't have Amazon Prime accounts.

------
codingdave
Baby monitors already exist. I don't see how adding this into the mix fulfills
a market need.

~~~
quickthrower2
Yes plus the baby cry is perfectly tuned to wake you up, so any alert this
does will be inferior. Plus if you recognise types of cry you’d lose that
fidelity through this.

I’d consider pivoting this into a sleep study device. Ie collecting stats so
that you can reflect on the quality of baby/toddler sleep with recommendations
to see a doctor if appropriate.

~~~
Mousser
Yes we will be precise for the alerts after we will match the baby with his
approriate doctor (teleconsultation ) but now we need to collmect data to
improve our deep learning model

------
ian0
I know this is not very constructive but I think if you made the same thing
but for dogs or cats it would make a mint.

~~~
Mousser
But really it can exist.we can treat any wave and each wave has his own
characteristics so we can analyse it

------
nocubicles
Why is it needed?

------
kohanz
What problem does this solve?

~~~
brudgers
One possible problem is distribution. It seems likely to me that smartphones
and babies are more widely distributed than baby monitors. Due to segmentation
of the baby products markets baby monitors appear to be upmarket.

For example, a quick check of Walmart.com for _store available_ baby monitors
near my zipcode has the cheapest monitor at ~$35.00 and the rest at $80-100+.
Because the $35.00 monitor is not available _in stock_ at all the Walmarts
near my zipcode, distribution and segmentation mean new parents not enjoying
the benefits of relatively lavish baby showers and other gifts face a
substantial consumer purchase...more than 10 hours at minimum wage.

As described, a minimum viable Hablo probably might require <$5.00 of
hardware...microphone, power supply, and wireless. So I'd say there might be
an underserved market in the US. Outside the US, I'd expect the same.

This is of course a possible problem that might be solved. With the caveat
that the shape of the baby monitor market might reflect absolute requirements
for profitability...but I think that's more first world economic theory than
reality on the ground.

~~~
codingdave
I'm not sure what list you were looking at, but I'm seeing many baby monitors
for sale for under 20 dollars. And with 9 months to plan, I suspect that it is
OK to get one shipped if it is not in stock locally. I'm just not sure how big
the market is for people who cannot afford a monitor, yet live in homes so
large that they cannot hear their baby.

I think deaf parents might be a better angle to take with this product, as it
could give a non-auditory cue back to those parents.

~~~
brudgers
I filtered Walmart.com by _in store availability_ near my zipcode. What a new
parent would find on the shelves if they walked into a local store earlier
today and probably what they would find on the shelves at 2am tomorrow after
deciding a baby monitor solves their problems. The fact that $100 is a normal
price for a baby monitor even at Walmart suggests market inefficiencies. The
plausibility of the arbitrage described in your comment is premised on market
inefficiencies.

Please keep in mind that I described a feasible answer to "what problem does
it solve?" That doesn't mean the OP's business is viable or likely to
experience hockey stick growth. It's just that after a little reflection, I
realized the basis for my initial dismissal was mostly "a $100 baby monitor
isn't a big deal for most people I know well." They tend to have bank accounts
and Visa cards and internet access.

They tend to be better off than many people I see in Walmart.

~~~
Mousser
As i said the production will be in tunisia so we can have control on price
.For the distribution we have two channels the first will be through online
marketplace Amazon .The second through the babies shops. What do you think ?
Now we want to collect data to know how american market react on our product
because we're gonna launch firstable in french market and after we look to
test the US Market

~~~
brudgers
In the US, a lot will depend on the price point.

